# New system



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Recent system we just finished.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks nice

Thats alot of equipment for four loops, do they go to remote manifolds?

Spared no expense with the axiom feeder, so why the non-barrier PEX used?

Taco just loves using their relay to run a Grundfos -HeHe


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Looks nice
> 
> Thats alot of equipment for four loops, do they go to remote manifolds?
> 
> ...


 Believe it or not there are 3 zones. Garage, family rm, &bdrms. all at max lengths with 5/8 wirsbo. They were running this before with a h.w.t.
Also there is a 50 gal brad white indirect. Only ran the non-barrier to the main manifold with zone valves on.
Grunfos doesn't have to worry its a armstrong.:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

The blue was my wifes idea. The H.o's wife thought so too, now she wants the rest painted .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

njoy plumbing said:


> The blue was my wifes idea. The H.o's wife thought so too, now she wants the rest painted .


You should make it your trade mark


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

We are building a unit in the shop now on pre painted blue plywood. It Will be a little more compressed than that one. It will have the same equipment. For a new project. Most retro's we build on site. Every thing on the wall.:yes:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yes it is a armstrong- yuck
so is it the baby TT 60?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ZL700 said:


> Oh yes it is a armstrong- yuck
> so is it the baby TT 60?


Solo 110


----------

